# 96a1 trigger weight



## focusedarcher (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello all, I have a 96a1 which I've put about 400 rounds through. I am using my beretta for target and competitive shooting, I would like to reduce the weight of the trigger and smooth out the trigger stages. I am wondering what is the best way to accomplish this?
Thanks
Bill


----------



## TZMK (May 9, 2011)

my trigger was a little stiff and had a slight catch in the single action mod also 

my local gunsmith at the shooting range discovered that the firing pin block actually had a catch at the very top of its travel
he was able to file it smooth and re-blue for about 35 dollars and it performs much better now


----------



## focusedarcher (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I am thinking about purchasing wolf springs to help lighten the trigger weight, but i'm not sure if thats a good idea with the 40 cal. any thoughts...


----------



## haycreek (Jun 30, 2011)

*96 Trigger*

You can replace the mainspring[hammer] with a 16 pound spring from Wolfsprings, or get a D spring from Berreta, the Double action will reduce to 10 pounds, which is noticable. That spring is still within specs for your m 96.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Heck, with a "D spring, my DA pulls are just over 8lbs (I have a trigger gauge)


----------



## focusedarcher (Jul 17, 2011)

Thats great info, I usually shoot in single action. With the D spring from beretta, approx. what would the single action pull be? I don't have a guage yet, but stock, it feels like an 8 lb. pull in single action. Also is there any difference/ benefit between going with the 16 lb. wolfspring vs. beretta d spring?
Thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

focusedarcher said:


> Thats great info, I usually shoot in single action. With the D spring from beretta, approx. what would the single action pull be? I don't have a guage yet, but stock, it feels like an 8 lb. pull in single action. Also is there any difference/ benefit between going with the 16 lb. wolfspring vs. beretta d spring?
> Thanks


Here is info from trigger guage pulls I did in Jan on a few guns... There was 10 pulls, and then the average is at the end...

I now have 4k thru the first 92FS - but I did the measurement on that the 3k mark.

It should be noted that the 90-Two was done with the STOCK spring - NO "D" spring. SO, you can compare the differences between the factory weight and the D spring...:

92FS in Single Action with D Spring (3000 rounds thru gun): 4lb 9.8oz; 4lb 15.0 oz; 4lb 9.8oz; 4lb 10.7oz; 4lb 10.5 oz; 4lb 10.9oz; 4lb 9.8oz; 4lb 7.9oz; 4lb 9.4oz; 4lb 10.8oz - *AVG 4lb 10.4oz*

92FS in Double Action with D Spring (3000 rounds thru gun): 8lb 1oz; 8lb 0oz; 8lb 3.0oz; 8lb 6oz; 8lb 2.0oz; 7lb 12.5oz; 8lb 12.5oz; 8lb 7.0oz; 8lb 4.5oz - *AVG 8lb 3.5oz*

M9A1 in Single Action with D Spring (311 Rounds thru gun): 4lb 12.8oz; 4lb 9.1oz; 4lb 11.9oz; 4lb 11.4oz; 4lb 10.2oz; 4lb 9.8oz; 4lb 6.5oz; 4lb 10.6oz; 4lb 11.7 oz; 4lb 11.4oz - *AVG 4lb 10.6oz*

M9A1 in Double Action with D Spring (311 Rounds thru gun): 8lb 13.5oz; 8lb 14.0oz; 8lb 15.0 oz; 8lb 10.0oz; 8lb 10.0oz; 8lb 2.0oz; 8lb 9.0oz; 8lb 13.0oz; 8lb 7.0oz; 8lb 8.5oz- *AVG 8lb 10.5oz*

90-Two 9mm in Single Action - No modifications (547 Rounds thru gun): 5lb 8.5oz; 5lb 4.5oz; 5lb 7.5oz; 5lb 3.0oz; 5lb 1.0oz; 5lb 2.0oz; 5lb 3.0oz; 5lb 2.0oz; 5lb 3.0oz; 5lb 3.0oz - *AVG 5lb 4.0oz*

90-Two 9mm in Double Action - No modifications (547 Rounds thru gun): 11lb 0.5oz; 11lb 5.5oz; 11lb 3.5oz; 11lb 9.5oz; 11lb 11.5oz; 11lb 12.5oz; 11lb 5.0oz - *AVG 11lb 7.0oz*


----------



## focusedarcher (Jul 17, 2011)

thanks for the stats, I am going to order the D spring and a new black steel guide rod. Thanks
for all the assisstance .
Bill


----------



## luvmyberetta (Oct 28, 2011)

+1. Adding a D spring is the easiest way to drop major trigger weight reliably. You can expect around a 3-4 lb decrease in trigger weight just by adding a D spring. Polishing will slightly lighten things further & really smooth out the trigger feel too. I was intimidated to try it myself, but was amazed at how easy Berettas are to work on. The only part that made me want to invent a new four letter word was on that sear spring replacement...be patient with it.

I recently added a Beretta brand D spring to my 90-Two/40 & the difference was huge. I later went in and did a hammer and sear polish on all moving and touching parts using 1,000 & 2,000 grit polish stones until they felt smooth as glass. Now the DA trigger is amazing & so smooth that it gives the illusion of a shorter pull. The SA is less too. I agree with Shipwrecks numbers. The factory pull on my 90-Two was more than 11 lbs. Now the DA pull averages about 7 1/4 lbs & SA is 3 1/2 lbs. I don't think you'll be disapointed with the changes. Good luck.


----------



## Ric70506 (Aug 27, 2011)

If you are thinking about doing a "trigger job" on your pistol yourself, you might want to check out the Beretta Smithing section on the "other" Beretta Forum. This subject has been discussed numerous times and there is a TON of useful information there just waiting for you to find it. Good luck.


----------

